# Zombie Walk



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Last weekend, I took part in my first Zombie Walk. What a blast! I used it as an opportunity for a dry run for Halloween. I didn't have much time, so I worked as fast as I could, employing the makeup style from last year.














































I got quite a few compliments and I even scored a cover photo from the local paper. Not too shabby!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks great! I can't wait for the one here in NJ...it's always a great time.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look quite the handsome zombie in your suit


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job on your make up! Zombie walks are so much fun!!!


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

looks great! Im doing a zombie walk this year and I am wondering what did you use to make your teeth look so gross?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, everybody! More Zombie Walk and cemetery photos can be seen here and here.

Abby, I used a small bottle of liquid tooth rot yellow (it might be called "tobacco tooth" or something like that?) and then hit the tips of my teeth with some liquid tooth black out. I've had both bottles for a couple of years and I think I got them at the local costume shop, although I'm sure you can get them at Spirit. The rest is genetics and silver fillings


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Highbury...can I be you for Halloween? Seriously...you look AWESOME. I love the white out contacts...I am thinking of getting some for my VooDoo Priestess look this year. Are they okay to wear? (I don't wear contacts so my eyes are virgins to this crap) But the contacts look SOOOOO COOOOL! My make up cannot be as good without them. :eeketon:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: P.S. Really sorry about your 'zombie acne'...I hear it is a common problem...often confused with normal skin rot......


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Ha, yeah Pumpkin5, time to get some Proactiv! My contacts have no prescription (I don't wear contacts either). I put them in and I can see fine through them. It's always a pain to put them in, but once they're in they work great. I got them about 5 years ago, but I can't remember where. I'm pretty sure forum member Frighteners Entertainment sells them though. TOTALLY worth the investment and if you keep them sealed in their case with saline solution, you can use them year after year.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Great job on the makeup. Looks so much more realistic than the "White face with black eyes" look. I run the Charlotte Zombie Walk and I see the entire range from very realistic to comical to even masks.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lookng pretty fly for a zombie! LOL. i can't wait for the zombie walk here in san antonio!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is a kick ass zombie makeup job! I bet you had a blast!


----------

